# Turkish Tumblers breeding question???



## Giaco (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello,

i have a question???

I have some tumblers and i am finding it difficult to get them to breed.... the problem is when the eggs hatch the parents usually go off feeding the chicks after about 2 weeks??? is it because the birds are stressed??? breeding boxes too small???

Just wondering if i can get some advice??

Thanks 

Stephen
Sydney Aus


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Try switching their eggs with another pair(good foster parents).


----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)

EXCUSEME LİTTLE İNGLİSH TURKİSH WEB SİTE WELL COME 
http://turkiye-guvercin.forum-2007.com


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

turkish pigeon said:


> EXCUSEME LİTTLE İNGLİSH TURKİSH WEB SİTE WELL COME
> http://turkiye-guvercin.forum-2007.com


That's a nice site,i wish it was in english though.


----------

